# Blade rest set up left to right



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi. I've got a question about the left to right set up of my snake tongue rest. No problems with the up and down and in and out set up its just the left to right that I'm a bit confused with. 

I've read somewhere that you use the centre of the stabilizer as the reference point for finding centres. Then my local bow shop said to set it up by using a 2nd arrow held up against the riser and measure the gap between the two arrows to make it even...but when I did it this way the arrow was off the stabilizer centre.

I know that bow press string and plumb line and laser probably the best but I don't have access to these and looking down my TRG7's string centre line didn't seem to work.

Would appreciate your input and thanks in advance.

P.s. arrows are flying nicely and centres are getting tighter. I just want to know the "right" set up once and for all.


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

both ways are just a starting point. Try doing a french tune now


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

TroyP said:


> both ways are just a starting point. Try doing a french tune now


What's a french tune?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The two arrow trick like your shop recommended is a great starting point. Tuning will usually go easier if you start with everything straight down the center. 

When tuning, think about how the string moves forward during the power stroke. Centershot is achieved when the point of the arrow is perfectly aligned in front of the path of the string.

The strategy that works the best for me is to set the arrow with the two arrow trick, then use my yokes to fine tune the string path. However on a couple of bows, I've had to use limb shimming to get the string moving forward behind the arrow. 

Personally, I like bare shaft tuning for this. It's just more convenient for me than either paper tuning or walk back tuning. A search for either will give you more to read than you could finish in a couple of months. Tip, use google rather than the AT search. It seems to work a little easier.

Stabilizer bushings are almost always drilled properly and in line with the riser. In almost 20 years I've never seen one drilled wrong and only heard of one. So it's possible, but not likely. When the arrow is not aligned with the stabilizer it can be from the cable guard torque. Or the strings or the limbs slightly misaligned, but regardless, it's not something to worry about. Usually it will be in line with your arrow when you achieve good arrow flight AND good hand placement.


----------

